# A walk from central Philadelphia to Fishtown with Kurt Vile artwork and Bank Of America hater



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's some photos from my walk out to Fishtown last month. Interesting place!



























http://www.urban75.org/blog/photo-tour-a-walk-from-central-philadelphia-to-fishtown/


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, here's an unusual twist to the Kurt Vile artwork:






Kurt Vile artwork in Fishtown, Philadelphia gets painted over in bizarre circumstances


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 1, 2014)

It looks well run down on that route. Never thought to visit Philly, did you enjoy it there overall?


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> It looks well run down on that route. Never thought to visit Philly, did you enjoy it there overall?


Yes, I like Philly, although parts of it are well fucked up.


----------

